# Best FTP Server App???

## NiK[IT]

I'm using gnome and i would like to set up an ftp server? 

Whats the best app?

I'd prefer one with a gui...

Thx

----------

## RAPUL

 *NiK[IT] wrote:*   

> I'm using gnome and i would like to set up an ftp server? 
> 
> Whats the best app?
> 
> I'd prefer one with a gui...
> ...

 

Define best.

My best server is glftpd. It's the most customizable one.

----------

## ryceck

 *NiK[IT] wrote:*   

> I'm using gnome and i would like to set up an ftp server? 
> 
> Whats the best app?
> 
> I'd prefer one with a gui...
> ...

 

Not a gui for it but Pure-FTPD is a good configurable and secure ftp-server.

If u need a gui I would take pro-ftpd, I thought there was a webmin plugin for that one....

----------

## NiK[IT]

 *Quote:*   

> Define best.
> 
> 

 

Best for you...

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I'll try!

Thanks

----------

## -Craig-

I prefer vsftpd.

Its easy to configure and fast.  :Smile: 

----------

## y0n

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> I prefer vsftpd.
> 
> Its easy to configure and fast. 

 

second that...i always use vsftpd.   excellent for anonymous ftp and it was created with the "secure by default" attitude.

----------

## UberLord

 *y0n wrote:*   

>  *-Craig- wrote:*   I prefer vsftpd.
> 
> Its easy to configure and fast.  
> 
> second that...i always use vsftpd.   excellent for anonymous ftp and it was created with the "secure by default" attitude.

 

vsftpd will be secure when they implement TLS - otherwise it's plaintext passwords all the way! TLS is in the works for vsftpd v2 though  :Smile: 

In the meantime I'm using proftpd - just have to keep up with the security holes that appear once in a while.

----------

## spudicus

I prefer sftp myself. No gui's (that I'm aware of) but secure and saves having to install another app considering I already have ssh installed.

----------

## verbatim

The best setup I found was pure-ftpd and pureadmin for a GUI (another package).  You'll have to see if the GUI meets what you're looking for, but I really like the server.

----------

## Arcanum

I run PureFTPd on my server.  There is a 3rd-party GUI configuration tool for it, but I personally haven't used it.  PureFTPd is pretty easy to configure even without a GUI system, though.

----------

## codergeek42

 *y0n wrote:*   

>  *-Craig- wrote:*   I prefer vsftpd.
> 
> Its easy to configure and fast.  
> 
> second that...i always use vsftpd.   excellent for anonymous ftp and it was created with the "secure by default" attitude.

 I third the notion., vsftpd is quite nice.

----------

## DrCrippen

The same for me. Its really easy to configure and has all the options I need

----------

## NiK[IT]

Ok. Thanks to all. Can anyone post a simple howto to configure vsftpd?

----------

## -Craig-

Well, that would depend on what you want to do with vsftpd!

You just need to edit the configuration files by hand...

emerge vsftpd

my /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf:

```

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

dirmessage_enable=YES

connect_from_port_20=YES

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_std_format=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd/vsftpd.log

idle_session_timeout=300

data_connection_timeout=120

nopriv_user=nobody

ftpd_banner=Welcome to my.host.name!

banner_file=/etc/vsftpd/banner2

chroot_list_enable=YES

chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.chroot

background=YES

listen=YES

max_per_ip=1

```

my /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.chroot:

```

leech

```

I don't need anonymous access!

User leech is just a leeching account, where I usually put files for friends. They can connect via ftp and are chrooted to the homedir of that user.

I prevent them from logging in via ssh by creating a .bash_login file with the content of "exit" as root and chmodding it to 711.

----------

## Digit04

hi all...

im quite new to this ''gentoo & server set-up stuff '' and I don't now how/where to add custom FTP users to my ftp server  

for example if I want to add xxxx FTPuser in xxxx(whatever) folder with pass

tahnks in advence

----------

## pianosaurus

Sorry for ressurecting an old and dead thread, but I would just like to answer this:

 *-Craig- wrote:*   

> I prevent them from logging in via ssh by creating a .bash_login file with the content of "exit" as root and chmodding it to 711.

 

It would be a lot more secure to set their login shell to /bin/false. For those of you using sftp, you could use scponly (it's in portage), but I never liked that solution. I now use ftps and set the users login shell to /bin/passwd (which I also added to /etc/shells). That way, the users can log in to ssh to change password.

----------

## Doomhammer

 *y0n wrote:*   

>  *-Craig- wrote:*   I prefer vsftpd.
> 
> Its easy to configure and fast.  
> 
> second that...i always use vsftpd.   excellent for anonymous ftp and it was created with the "secure by default" attitude.

 

Third that.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pianosaurus

 *Doomhammer wrote:*   

> Third that. 

 

Somebody already did:

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> I third the notion., vsftpd is quite nice.

 

So I guess you fourthed it...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

